# Concrete slab tools



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Pros,
I want to get my concrete skills up to date and get some tools.

Im looking at getting a bull float with the rock-it attachment.

Which is better for the bull float, Mag or wood? No one can give me a straight answer.

Im in san diego california if that helps.

Thanks!


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I've actually never seen a wood bull float. Maybe for some kind of decorative finish. Get Magnesium.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I saw one for the first time a couple of weeks ago at the Decorative Concrete Trade show. It looked nice, but it must have weighed 30 pounds.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

the 'old guy' finisher around here has both.
the wood one to bring up the free water and the magnesium to bring up the fines.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Another vote for mag....I have only used wood for non-slip texture before...I have never seen a wooden bull float...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Magnesium. Solid wood & the laminated wood bull floats are still around and do get used upon occasion. But so are slide rules & 33mhz computers.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Rockmonster said:


> Another vote for mag....I have only used wood for non-slip texture before...I have never seen a wooden bull float...


 
Couldn't find the check mark on this keyboard.....

I concur.


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok
the concrete institute guy on YouTube says he prefers a wood bullfloat.
So that is why I thought maybe it is better or based on certain weather.
They do sell wood bullfloats all around here


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

The guy at the show said that on the West coast they used them more than mags.


----------



## CR2 (Apr 5, 2007)

Wood and mag, they are both OK, the difference is that wood is for non air entrained concrete and mag is for air entrained concrete,I've never used nothing but mags, on everything.
Regards!


----------



## D-TEK (Mar 29, 2010)

We run mag floats for pretty much everything we do. The only time we ever use wood, is prior to and during the process of spreading and evening out color hardeners. The wood leaves the surface open and allows for a deeper application of the hardener. Beware!!!! An open surface, heavy color hardener, some sun and wind and you will be doing your best to keep up, be ready! We mag float on the final. The Concrete Supply House has them if you can't find them anywhere else.


----------



## jshuatree (Feb 21, 2010)

on the brick side of masonry alot of guys hold tight to the rose trowell some guys like marshalltown im a rose man myself ...........in concrete and/or stucco is there a prefered brand of trowells or other equipment that you guys are nestalgic about?


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

We still have a wood bull float but it's from a long time back. The wood is mahagony BTW and it seems to work okay but I'm sure a mag one would really be the way to go. One thing one of our subs used a lot which is a cool concrete tool was a rolling tamp...................


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Rio said:


> We still have a wood bull float but it's from a long time back. The wood is mahagony BTW and it seems to work okay but I'm sure a mag one would really be the way to go. One thing one of our subs used a lot which is a cool concrete tool was a rolling tamp...................


I'd like to have a $1 for every time I have lent out my roller tamper.:thumbsup: Everyone who has used it loves it. I just wish someone else would go buy one.:whistling


----------



## mugzy (Nov 1, 2009)

Dont forget a level or a transit.


----------

